# Video from night dives this fall



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

Got video of some pretty strange stuff on some night dives we did this fall. Most Notably ....Decorator crabs with coral stuck all over there shells, and some Basket Starfish that have arms that look like a thousand living vines!
Hope you enjoy it!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=dMJyTjZxtjc#!


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Im supremely jealous! So many cool critters down there at night. What was the net for? Lobster?


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

The net was for getting slipper lobster without having to crawl under rocks.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Great Video! Its very cool to see the different sealife that comes out in our area. 

Thanks for sharing


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

how COOL was that! Thanks!


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

very neat viedo! I couldnt tell what kinda fish that was under that ledge? thks for posting, scuba diving is on my bucket list!! looks very fun!! ( dont no about the nite diving, but what tha heck, i would try it!)


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

wow thats awesome


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

Awesome video man ! Very well put together.

Sent from my HTC EVO 4G using Forum Runner


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

That was an awesome video. Did that slipper you were filming turn into dinner or did he get to see another day?



grey ghost said:


> very neat viedo! I couldnt tell what kinda fish that was under that ledge? thks for posting, scuba diving is on my bucket list!! looks very fun!! ( dont no about the nite diving, but what tha heck, i would try it!)


I could be wrong but it looks like a gag grouper to me.


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

Great job as always! Never seen a slipper run across the bottom like that. Never let one go long enough to see it I guess : )


----------



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

*Plankton!!!!!*

Man the planktonic squid count was off the chain!!!!!!!


----------



## AUDIVE (Jan 25, 2011)

Great video. Thanks for posting. My daughter was excited to see the things I have told her about.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

That is a awesome video! Some of those creatures are a little weird looking, I think I'd be a little freaked out.


----------



## BlackJeep (Jun 13, 2010)

Nice work. I'm a fan.


----------



## Bama Fish Head (Jan 6, 2011)

Thnaks for taking the time to share that video. I just watchedit with my 7 y/o and he loved it. Very cool stuff:notworthy:


----------



## brtc (Dec 12, 2011)

Cool video. What camera did you use? It came out really well.


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

brtc said:


> Cool video. What camera did you use? It came out really well.


It's a Canon HV30 in an Ikelite housing , but I have done a lot of work on it and the lights.


----------



## tripleblessing (Oct 3, 2007)

Once again a top shelf video experience. Thanks.


----------



## danieljames84 (May 28, 2009)

I read somewhere that you should kill the lionfish, am I right or wrong?


----------



## no woryz (Oct 2, 2007)

great video Scott .... where is the video of my silt angel I made on the bottom??? yes, kill as many lionfish as you can...


----------



## ryanbr (Oct 10, 2007)

Get in the water. Fishing's never the same once you go down.


----------



## Seatrout (Nov 7, 2011)

Nice video, I've never done a night dive but it's on my to do list now. Thanks.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

At the 5:40 mark did you stop and pet that spotted morray?


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

lobsterman said:


> At the 5:40 mark did you stop and pet that spotted morray?


 No....He didn't seem friendly.


----------



## robbiewoodcutter (Jun 30, 2011)

awesome video,makes me wanna learn to dive.


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

Thanks for Sharing!!


----------



## K-man (Oct 18, 2011)

*Nice video Scott*

I think No Woryz's silt angel must have been at the previous site as the vis was a little less than desirable, <10' if I remember right. All lion fish should be killed on sight. It only takes 30 seconds to dispatch one with the lion tamer from MBT. I am personally up to 15 killed and counting.


----------



## Jcrowe (Jan 13, 2012)

Extremely jealous, nicely done


----------



## below me (Jan 13, 2012)

very cool


----------

